# Emoticons et MAC OS X



## Titou-Yves (9 Février 2006)

J'utilise un G4 avec OSX 10.3.9
Je souhaite insérer dans les messages (Entourage et Mail) des smileys et autres petits gifs animés: je n'y suis jamais arrivé. Merci d'avance à celui ou celle qui m'aidera: marche à suivre et sites de chargement.
La même question se pose pour MSN et aMSN


----------



## rezba (9 Février 2006)

Si les logiciels en question ne contiennent pas de bases d'émoticons, il existe peut-être des plugins pour les ajouter en fonctionnalité. Les logiciels de mails, notamment. Le mien (Eudora) insère des émoticons. Mais ils ne sont lisibles que par les destinataires dont les logiciels sont également équipés de ces traducteurs de smileys.

MSN et aMSN, ça doit être plus simple. Mais j'ai jamais mis les mains là-dedans. Adium fait très bien msn, et les émoticons ausi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Février 2006)

Quand tu copies un smiley d'iChat et le colle dans un nouveau message sur Mail, il s'applique bien, et tous les utilisateurs de Mac le verront. Maintenant, je ne sais pas si cette bidouille fonctionne pour les destinataires utilisant la Daube.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Février 2006)

Mail par défaut n'a pas de base émoticons

Par contre comme pour quasi toutes images ou video  photos etc 
le copier coller de smiley  ou glisser marche
(si tu passes pas par des bidouilles ou plug ;  il te suffit d'avoir un fichier les listant et tu les glisses)


les gifs
Mail gère étrangement les gifs

en reception il les voit ( et ils sont animés)

en envoi
dans le corps du message que t'ecris  il t'apparait fixe , par contre le destinataire  lui voit  le gif animé ...ou pas


----------

